# Z35 v Bianchi C2c v Spec Roubaix



## Orthodoc (Mar 25, 2009)

I am in the process of getting my first road bike. I liked the feel of the Bianchi C2C, but am going to test ride a Roubaix and the Z35. In the same price range, the Z35 and Roubaix are all Carbon frame/ Shimano 105 v the Bianchi C2C being Aluminum with Carbon fork and Campy Veloce. Most would say the 105 and veloce are pretty close to each other (not trying to start a Campy v Shimano war  )

I realize that on a short test ride (3-5 miles or so), I may not be able to tell the difference between the Al/Carbon and the all carbon. I would appreciate any input, as this will be my first road bike and I'm trying to make the most informed decision I can. Thanks


----------



## bobbles (Apr 18, 2009)

I haven't ridden the other 2 models but I love my Z35! I'm a clyde to and I've had no issues with mine and it's great at reducing a lot high frequency vibration in particular.

Not sure what else to say but I really like mine!


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

The Z bikes are popular. Very comfortable. 
Well done.


----------

